# Built an organizer/rack for API test kit



## something (Apr 3, 2015)

Used the laser cutter to put together a rack to replace the piece of crap plastic box that comes with the API kit. Makes using the kit a joy!
I have a couple if anyone is interested.

The clear one is to show the bottom. Holes to drain the box and a strip across the bottom so if you want to hang the rack the bottles will not fall through.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

Looks nice. But how many people have access to a laser cutter? They are not inexpensive.


----------



## something (Apr 3, 2015)

TropTrea said:


> Looks nice. But how many people have access to a laser cutter? They are not inexpensive.


I can make you one for a reasonable price!


----------



## Aquarist (Jul 23, 2014)

Cool project, I think a laser cutter would be awesome! Although most things I own would end up getting cut if I had one, would probably pretend to be a Jedi the first couple days I owned one. 

(And yes I know they in no way resemble a light saber but one can pretend!)


----------



## something (Apr 3, 2015)

Aquarist said:


> Cool project, I think a laser cutter would be awesome! Although most things I own would end up getting cut if I had one, would probably pretend to be a Jedi the first couple days I owned one.
> 
> (And yes I know they in no way resemble a light saber but one can pretend!)


lol...I went through that phase! Everything I own is engraved! LOL..


----------



## Aquarist (Jul 23, 2014)

Heck yeah that is the way to go! What other things can you make? I was thinking of ordering a few things from china but may be willing to pay a little extra to avoid the super long handling and shipping process.


----------



## something (Apr 3, 2015)

depends on what you are thinking, one off stuff isn't worth it because you spend so much time just doing artwork/designing.


----------



## salman (Sep 17, 2013)

What is the price tag on this one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## something (Apr 3, 2015)

Salman, sent you a PM.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

I had worked in ships that various types of Lase cutters. There capabilities varied considerably as did there price tags. Can you give us an idea of the prioce range on yours and what it is capable of.


----------



## something (Apr 3, 2015)

A pretty basic entry level table top model

https://www.epiloglaser.com/products/zing-laser-series.htm


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

would be nice to find the price range of these.
Are they affordable on a hobby level?


----------



## something (Apr 3, 2015)

TropTrea said:


> would be nice to find the price range of these.
> Are they affordable on a hobby level?


Two versions:

1. Without the hangon tube holder box $23.00. To store the tubes simply flip them over and put them in the holes. There are drain holes under them.

2. With the tube boxes $29.00

Both include shipping to your door. PM with any questions.


----------



## muffstic (May 25, 2015)

I would like to order one of these


----------



## something (Apr 3, 2015)

sent you a message


----------

